# (Shield) Red Wing Stoneware Fruit Jar



## MNJars (Mar 30, 2013)

I was out at some antique stores shopping around today and happened to meet up with quite a few very knowledgable bottle and jar folks.  I coincidentally happened upon fellow forum member MINNESOTA DIGGER while he was setting up a new booth at a store (I really liked your backwards "S" Stillwater, Minn Blob soda!).  I also met up with some prominent local bottle club members that showed me around their store and taught me a thing or two.

 I'm not usually one to go after reproductions of jars, although I have a couple nicer ones in my collection already, but I had to have this one.  This is a REPRODUCTION of RedBook #2480 in roughly PINT size.  It was made for the Cannon Valley Collectors Club in 1992.  I would like more information if anyone has any, but I was told by Cannon Valley Club members that very few were made.  They told me roughly 55 were made, but I'd love to hear an exact number if anyone knows.  There was a real one in the store too, in quart size.  If anyone wants the real one, the price tag said $3,495!

 Anyone know anything about it?

 The front reads "Red Wing Stoneware Fruit Jars Manufactured by the Red Wing Union Stoneware Co. Red Wing, Minn. (within shield)"


----------



## MNJars (Mar 30, 2013)

The reverse reads "Before filling, warm jar by placing in hot water, then pour fruit in boiling hot.  Light cannot affect or fade the contents. (within box)"


----------



## MNJars (Mar 30, 2013)

Base embossed "Artists in the Park" and reads "Cannon Valley Collectors Club Red Wing 1992"


----------



## rallcollector (Mar 31, 2013)

No info in the Redbook as far as production amounts.  Remember seeing that the pints base marked "RED WING COLLECTOR'S SOCIETY 1983 CONVENTION" were a run of 1026.  Have seen the "CANNON VALLEY RED WING COLLECTORS CLUB" from 1992 & 1993.  Maybe these were produced in around the same quantities.

 Would love to own the quart you saw for $3400.  Have seen those sell for $1500-$3000.


----------

